# Constitution wins in CA (for now)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I know the Commie's here in CA will fight this all the way but I hope this is the start of something good.



> A federal judge on Thursday blocked a California law set to take effect Saturday that would have barred gun owners from possessing high-capacity ammunition magazines.
> 
> The judge ruled that the ban approved by the Legislature last year takes away gun owners' Second Amendment rights and amounts to the government taking people's private property without compensation.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/judge-blocks-californias-high-capacity-magazine-ban-000810499.html


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Good news. First I'd heard of this. Was just reading another thread about the ban, and the Shasta county sheriff refusing to enforce it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I saw a post on another board about the "assault weapon" mandatory registry in CA has been pushed back to July 2018. But I don't have confirmation yet. Gonna look into it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The 9th will toss that ruling out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am afraid @Smitty901 is correct.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

this next SCOTUS session should be interesting - they passed on any 2A related cases finishing out the spring 2017 session .... but next fall there'll be another new conservative judge - maybe two??? .... these type of CA laws will undoubtedly get a review over the next few years - if not the big ole Trump matzah ball involving a nationwide CCW law ....


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

This is why I moved out of that hell hole 2 yeas ago! I vow to never cross that state line again...


----------

